# my first mini foo's



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Well thanks to the kindness and generosity of eyesman_01 i was able to get the jig heads i needed! and finished my first of what i hope is many of my own mini foo steelie jigs..just gotta wait for some paint to dry so i can finish a few others!!!..pretty simple to make and i mixed up some red and black for this one..and im likin the varity i'll have to work with! 

P.S.
thank you so much eyesman_01!!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

My pleasure Jake. Glad I was able to help out. Wish you the best at catchin' them steelies. I've never caught one yet but my friends tell me they're a blast.

You might hold the camera a little farther from the jigs when taking a pic. I'd love to see the detail you put into them.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks great! Is that just hackle for the body?


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks awsome.

Tip -For pics that are up close, if you have a macro setting (usually is indicated by a flower) it adjusts for up close photos and they come out clearer.

Now the fun begins with tying jigs and other flys. You may want to try some maribou. It is available at Gander and some other small shops in the area. The rodmakers shop and erie outfitters carry it. The maribou makes the jig come to life in the water. Even with little current, it has movement when fished under a float. It will be fun for you catching them on jigs you tied yourself.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks guys sorry about the pics its just a camera phone but i'll try to get them alittle clearer..as for the maribou im out im goin to get some at gander today i used rooster feathers


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jake , some Grand river steelies will eat them up. I have some icefishing spots for you and your jigs. We will get some action photo's to attach to this.
John


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

cant wait john!! maybe i'll try to make some smaller jigs for panfish! too

Brian if you ever make it out this way we'll have to get you some into some steelhead!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd like that. Thanks. Maybe we can meet up for some Erie trips also and do some trollin with these hunks of wood.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

found some white maribou thanks elkhtr i really like it! need to get some more of the jighead powder paints (only have blue and green) anyone know where else i can get it? the gander here in mentor doesnt have much

again sorry the pic isnt all that great i tried messin with the settings


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

LureCraft sells just about any color of the powder paint you could want. Call them at 800-925-9088 and ask them to send you a catalog.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

eyesman_01 said:


> LureCraft sells just about any color of the powder paint you could want. Call them at 800-925-9088 and ask them to send you a catalog.


thanks!!!! just ordered one!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

finally got out fished with fishinmuscian and did alright and as we were wrappin the day up i figured id try my jigs for the last hole second cast and BAM!!!! i was so excited to get a fish on em! it was our biggest of the day not real long but real fat! next cast another fish!!! fought him til he got in the current and broke me off! then we decided to head out but within 5 mins puttin my jig on i got 2 fish! now im really addicted i gotta go tie somemore!!!!

thank you again eyesman!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats Jake! That is a pig! How much are you selling the RiverRunner jigs for? I'll take a dozen.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

goolies said:


> Congrats Jake! That is a pig! How much are you selling the RiverRunner jigs for? I'll take a dozen.


thanks andy we still gotta get out and get ya some river steelies


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Way to go Jake. The best part is catchin them on your own creations. Welcome to the madness. Glad to help, it was my pleasure. And even more pleasure seeing the fish you caught and the excitement in your post. The addiction is very real. Now you know what all the hubub is about.

I'm just wondering why you waited so long to use them...


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

eyesman_01 said:


> Way to go Jake. The best part is catchin them on your own creations. Welcome to the madness. Glad to help, it was my pleasure. And even more pleasure seeing the fish you caught and the excitement in your post. The addiction is very real. Now you know what all the hubub is about.
> 
> I'm just wondering why you waited so long to use them...



thanks we were doin pretty well on eggs so i didnt switch..then i thought id give it a try and was glad i did!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great Job all the way around. Nice lookin jigs and a beautiful steelie!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Way to go! Those pictures say it all. I like the jigs and I think the pictures are excellent. 

Those steelhead are so beautiful, it hard to capture the true colors even with a photograph! I was admiring the fish and thinking, "I wonder if I could paint that pattern."


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Alright Jake! Way to go! Beautiful fish. Very nice pics!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks guys they really are a beautiful fish! VC id love to see you do a steelie pattern that would be awesome!

well i got back to workin on some more jigs and changed it up alittle this time with different colors alittle bigger and bushier


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

LOL! Man are you hooked. Welcome to the addiction. Great looking jigs by the way.


----------

